# RAF MARINE CRAFT PICTURES and Events



## Markham (Dec 8, 2013)

I am looking for any Photos of RAF Marine craft of all types in all conditions and places....no matter how remote or obscure if they are tucked away in the corner of a dock where your vessel takes pride of place don't worry if the RAF Launch or Vessel is visible I will be happy.....I will post regular pictures of the different types of launch in differing aspects ...to try to keep this thread alive, I do realise that the main body of this group is Larger ships of all funnels but I hope I can find some pics that may be hiding out there of whatever quality. Regards to all
Markham


----------



## Markham (Dec 8, 2013)

Markham said:


> I am looking for any Photos of RAF Marine craft of all types in all conditions and places....no matter how remote or obscure if they are tucked away in the corner of a dock where your vessel takes pride of place don't worry if the RAF Launch or Vessel is visible I will be happy.....I will post regular pictures of the different types of launch in differing aspects ...to try to keep this thread alive, I do realise that the main body of this group is Larger ships of all funnels but I hope I can find some pics that may be hiding out there of whatever quality. Regards to all
> Markham


Here is a photograph that I personally took while on holiday with My Parents in Cornwall in the early Fifties it is taken from Customs house Quay in Falmouth and pictures the Pinnace line of the older 60ft GS Pinnaces and the Newer Mk11 63ft Pinnaces there are some other pics on this site of the same subject and very similar time frame but I think this one is better and I was only a nipper with a Kodak .....lol


----------



## Markham (Dec 8, 2013)

Markham said:


> I am looking for any Photos of RAF Marine craft of all types in all conditions and places....no matter how remote or obscure if they are tucked away in the corner of a dock where your vessel takes pride of place don't worry if the RAF Launch or Vessel is visible I will be happy.....I will post regular pictures of the different types of launch in differing aspects ...to try to keep this thread alive, I do realise that the main body of this group is Larger ships of all funnels but I hope I can find some pics that may be hiding out there of whatever quality. Regards to all
> Markham


HMAFV RTTL 2767 with Sycamore Helicopter pre 1967


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Markham, I have seen photos of RAF craft in the gallery,you will have to hunt for them, try harbor craft first


----------



## TEAPOT (Dec 1, 2008)

just of interest THE ROYAL AUSTRALIAN AIRFORCE also had a marine section,it was a big section during ww2,disbanded 1992.i served in it for 20 yrs,until the end.during my time,we had 63ft,76ft,various smaller asr,arbs.did see the raf craft on visits to uk,very impressive.


----------



## Markham (Dec 8, 2013)

TEAPOT said:


> just of interest THE ROYAL AUSTRALIAN AIRFORCE also had a marine section,it was a big section during ww2,disbanded 1992.i served in it for 20 yrs,until the end.during my time,we had 63ft,76ft,various smaller asr,arbs.did see the raf craft on visits to uk,very impressive.


Have you any Photo's of those Launches and yourself perhaps that we can see....???? I am sure some of my friends within the RAF Marine Craft club and Facebook Page would love to see them as very likely they are similar to our own types and the wartime ones will definitely be the same....This is a 63 ft Pinnace that I served on in Falmouth and I am on the deck tallest in the line .....lol we are entering Falmouth Harbour and are displaying our flag recognition hoist of...GBXB


----------



## TEAPOT (Dec 1, 2008)

g,day Markham,thanks for your intrest,will dig some out,bear with me,xmas is upon us,it started her in august.have a framed picture of Falmouth,with R.A.F marine craft no 1372 moored,picture was part of a shipping magazine.


----------



## Davesdream (Jun 24, 2009)

Markham,

Here is a link to the Royal Air Force Air Sea Rescue page, right side of page is the gallery of photo's.

http://www.asrmcs-club.com/boatswebsite/


Regards
Davesdream


----------



## Markham (Dec 8, 2013)

Davesdream said:


> Markham,
> Thanks for the Link Mate...but I am already a long time member of the said club and a few of the Pictures on it are mine.....lol it really is a great site and the picture gallery is extensive ...but we are always looking for more pictures and if with a personal touch or members of crews ..more the Better ....Here is one off Gibraltar the Queen Mary and RTTL. plus Hunters....Thanks again


----------



## Markham (Dec 8, 2013)

TEAPOT said:


> g,day Markham,thanks for your intrest,will dig some out,bear with me,xmas is upon us,it started her in august.have a framed picture of Falmouth,with R.A.F marine craft no 1372 moored,picture was part of a shipping magazine.


G'Day Mate I was crew on 1372 in Falmouth early 1971 we then moved onto 1374 which had just had a major refit she 74 is now a Heritage vessel in Hendon Museum...they were my Favourite launch not as fast as the RTTL's but solid and comfortable in any sea.


----------

